
Extremophiles and life in the most unlikely of places - bookofjoe
https://aeon.co/essays/extremophiles-and-life-in-the-most-unlikely-of-places
======
ncmncm
Can we get some love here for bdelloid rotifers, while we're on topic?

They are positively known to slurp up any DNA floating about when they
reconstitute, and are found in a wider range of habitats than tardigrades, if
that's possible. Different tardigrade species have different habitat
preferences, but rotifers are in them all.

Interestingly, they are parthenogenic, which normally is a species death
sentence, but those rotifers just keep on keepin' on.

------
davidw
Tardigrades are amazing because of the range they can survive in. I mean it's
amazing some animals can live in 99C water, but perhaps they die from cold at
97C.

------
comfrey
Everybody is somebody's extremophile.

------
hairytrog
Looks like a space suit.

